# M.S. Mead Pharmacist and Minard's Linament Bottles



## greenfieldfarm (May 25, 2004)

I have a bottle stamped "M.S. Mead Pharmacist -- Attleboro, Mass" and one stamped  "Minard's Linament -- Framingham, Mass. U.S.A."  Does anyone know what they're worth, if anything?


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 25, 2004)

greenfield....welcome to the forum !
 Can you post a few pics of your bottles so that we can see what they look like ?
 If not , can you describe them ?  Measurments , color , type lip ( top ) , ABM , ect . ?
 I'm sure someone on the forum can help you if you can show us a pic or give a description.


----------



## greenfieldfarm (May 25, 2004)

The Attleboro bottle is a clear, square bottle about 4-1/4" tall x 1-1/2" wide x 1" deep.   It is stamped "M.S. Mead Pharmacist -- Attleboro, Mass."  It also has cc markings on its side.

 The other bottle that is stamped "Minard's Linament -- Framingham, Mass.U.S.A."  It is a clear, round bottle about 5-1/8" tall and about 5" around.


----------



## greenfieldfarm (May 25, 2004)

Here is another view of the Mead Pharmacist and Minard's Linament Bottles -- hopefully, you can see the lettering better in this picture.


----------



## Maine Digger (May 25, 2004)

Hi Greenfield, I can't tell you much about the drugstore bottle, but the Minard's are fairly common here in Maine. Yours has a screw top and is likely early 1900s. Minards was well known throughout northern New England and the Maritimes as well. I believe it may have been manufactured right up to the 40's. You might want to check with the Attaboro Historical Society regarding the other bottle.


----------



## David E (May 26, 2004)

I see at least three entries with long stories on "Minard Linament" issolated one.
 Minard Linament So Framingham (So for South I guess) Mass USA
 Clear 5 " by 1 5/8" diameter 8 sides on front. (whatever that is) round back.
 No date given however it was advertised 1 Nov 1891 Boston. Unk date for Framingham.
 Is their a bottom mark on either bottle?

 Dave


----------



## greenfieldfarm (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the replies.  The bottom of the M.S. Mead Pharmacist bottle is stamped with "F F & Co."  The bottom of the Minard's Linament bottle has a faint "5" off to the side of the bottom.


----------



## Maine Digger (May 26, 2004)

Greenfield... You have a nice old bottle if it has FF&CO. It's the mark for Fahnstock, Fortune & Co., Pittsburgh PA 1866-1873 - they would have been the makers of the bottle, not the contents.[8|]


----------



## greenfieldfarm (May 26, 2004)

Thank you, Norm.  Do you have any idea of a range of what it may be worth?  I have someone who wants to buy it from me and I don't know where to price it.  He's been pretty persistent which is what motivated me to look into this.


----------



## Maine Digger (May 26, 2004)

Unless there's some significant history surrounding the Mead Pharmacy, the bottle is worth between $2 - $5.00. Pharmacy bottles are very numerous, and usually the value is highest within the community where it once did business. Generally, I find the people most interested in these bottles have either a family connection, live in the town named, like the fact that their last name is on the bottle, or finally, just like old pharmacy bottles.  I know that Johnson, of Johnson & Johnson fame had begun their business with a partner named Mead, but that was in NJ, so I don't believe there's a connection.  Why don't you just ask the would-be purchaser to make you an offer?  The 'value' of the bottle in this case rests upon what its worth is to the person who wants it.  You might check out some e-bay auctions to see how like bottles do.


----------



## greenfieldfarm (May 26, 2004)

Thank you, I don't think I need to go beyond what you've shared with me.  I just wanted to make sure that I knew what I had.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (May 26, 2004)

Hi greenfieldfarm

 I've bought and sold a number of druggist bottles like the Mead pharmacist one you have - $5 is a fair price for that assuming it isn't especially rare.  My guess is that it is from the 1895-1910 era.

 Later - Sam


----------



## Maine Digger (May 26, 2004)

Hey Sam, how close to 'closure' on the book(s)? You have a great number of potential customers right here, I know I'm looking forward to them.[]


----------

